#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Aanbiedingen jackpot

## -Bart-

Niet om het 1 of ander hoor maar, het toevals-aanbiedingen-generatortje op jullie shop page laat echt niets aan het toeval over. Vandaag had ik pas echt de jack pot met 3 dezelfde easy chases op een rij met drie dezelfde dimpacks! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## moderator

zal het doormailen an de webmaster van de J&H site, maar dit heeft niets met het forum te maken toch?
Bij J&H zijn ze zo netjes om de verkooppraktijken niet op het forum te promoten..

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------

